# raised bed soil



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi all,
last year, I started a raised garden bed. I filled it with a combination of topsoil, compost, and garden soil. Do I need to add anything to grow vegetables in the same bed? if yes, what should be it?
Thanks


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Not really, you've create a good combination there. Depending on the nutritional load still available you may want to annually replenish that through the likes of spent compost and/or fertilizers.


----------

